
Police drones are falling from the sky when it rains, report finds - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/10/uk/drone-fall-sky-intl-scli-gbr/index.html
======
bryanrasmussen
So now I have a vision of Maurice Moss from the IT Crowd running out in a
downfall of drones singing "It's raining drones, hallelujah, it's raining
drones" and scavenging up spare electronics.

I suppose I will now have this thing in my head, never to be actualized,
recurring frequently.

